
GoBGP – A Control Plane Evolving Software Networking - weitzj
http://networkstatic.net/gobgp-control-plane-evolving-software-networking/
======
weitzj
Also on Github: [http://osrg.github.io/gobgp/](http://osrg.github.io/gobgp/)

